# Pulmonary angiogram/thrombectomy



## Jess1125 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi All,

Can you please help me with this portion of a cardiac catheterization note? I have ideas on codes but want to put question out there because I'm not 100%. First time I've seen this done with cath:

PULMONARY ANGIOGRAM DATA:  The pulmonary angiogram was performed with 5-French pigtail placed in the main pulmonary artery and it demonstrates left pulmonary artery main branch was thrombotically total  occluded.  The right pulmonary artery seems to be still having flow.
*
PULMONARY THROMBECTOMY DATA:  A 7-French JR4 guiding catheter was placed in the left pulmonary artery and subsequently a thrombectomy was performed.  It removed a moderate amount of clots.  Subsequently, the femoral sheath was upsized to 8-French.  Then, 8-French JR4 was used to perform thrombectomy, which removed moderate amount of clots.  Then, a 7-French Swan-Ganz catheter was placed in the left pulmonary artery.  Then, after that, 2 mg TPA was given in a bolus.  This was followed by 1 mg per hour infusion with saline bolus.  Patient will be placed on Heparin systemically.

Would I be looking at 75743.26 and 37186????

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

